# Duo-Phase Ticking.



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 13, 2019)

Happens in bypass and coincides with the rate knob. Could I ground it out with the stompswitch from a lug on the rate pot? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2019)

Has this happened on all of the ones you've built, or just this one?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 13, 2019)

possibly all 3, definitely 2 of 3. happeining on both sides too. of course could be my fault, such a crazy build.


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2019)

Try moving the wires around that go to the In/Out jacks and see if that makes any difference at all.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 19, 2019)

Brilliant! The lead dress around the rate pot is the culprit. Moving the wire did the trick. Thank you so much


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 19, 2019)

Think I'll try shielded cable there.


----------



## bergera (Jul 20, 2019)

good to know and glad you got it fixed. It's on my short list of stuff to build


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 20, 2019)

bergera said:


> good to know and glad you got it fixed. It's on my short list of stuff to build


Go slow.


----------

